
COBOL Is Everywhere. Who Will Maintain It? - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/cobol-everywhere-will-maintain/
======
YeGoblynQueenne
I worked in a big financial corporation (not a bank- but a network) and I can
tell you "who": thousands of contractors from SE Asia. That's "who" did most
of the work on COBOL-based mainframes when I was in that corp and that's who
will do it when the old generation finally gives up the ghost.

There's also a few younger 'uns that take up the mantle from within such
corporations and banks, like I did when I was there, but they're few and far
between. Like the article says, young, hip programmers are not interested in
mainframes.

That's their loss. There's a lot to like: big, powerful computers with
millions of users and text-based interfaces.

Working for banks and the like is a bit of a bummer but you can always do what
I did: do a stint there of a couple of years, then go do what you like and
keep the job on your CV for when you're ready to retire.

